# o



## Miik (10 mo ago)

o


----------



## SpringCrkAromas (Aug 21, 2005)

Ohio and 860000.00 I'm out. Nice looking place though.


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

Interesting first post.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

I know where that is! I also know that your internet and tv service options are sattelite and hotspots. Cable doesn't run out that far. Camden is a nice little town but your closest stores are in Eaton or Richmond. The closest full service hospital is in Dayton. The biggest industry in the area is farming. Your commute to work will be a long one if you need a regular job. But it's quiet, private and scenic. Zoning nazis have not overrun that area yet.


----------



## doc- (Jun 26, 2015)

SpringCrkAromas said:


> Ohio and 860000.00 I'm out. Nice looking place though.


That brings up a good point....I've been planning ahead about how long I can resonabley expect to live on my property. I built it myself 5 yrs ago, but now in my 70s, I couldn't repeat that. The driveway is long & steep & gravel-- kind of a PITA to keep cleared in the winter. Procurring & burning firewood requires a bit of activity difficult for the elderly or crippled.

40 ac of pasture & woods situated straddling a valley, it has a beautiful panorama....But it's valued at ~$500,000-- How many buyers interested in living a homestead-type lifestyle can afford that?


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

doc- said:


> That brings up a good point....I've been planning ahead about how long I can resonabley expect to live on my property. I built it myself 5 yrs ago, but now in my 70s, I couldn't repeat that. The driveway is long & steep & gravel-- kind of a PITA to keep cleared in the winter. Procurring & burning firewood requires a bit of activity difficult for the elderly or crippled.
> 
> 40 ac of pasture & woods situated straddling a valley, it has a beautiful panorama....But it's valued at ~$500,000-- How many buyers interested in living a homestead-type lifestyle can afford that?


Around here, a lot of refugees from Kalifornia are paying that kind of money.


----------



## 67drake (May 6, 2020)

Pony said:


> Around here, a lot of refugees from Kalifornia are paying that kind of money.


We don’t want them here.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

That area is funny when it comes to farmland prices. I saw a little piece, abt 20 acres, sell for over $300,000. No house, no well, no septic. Tillable land there has been stupid expensive for years. Most houses in that area are not that big or fancy. The price of the outbuildings plays into the price too. A nice workshop can easily be worth more than the house.

It has only 2 bedrooms according to the auditor.


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

67drake said:


> We don’t want them here.


<shrug> 

If you make sure they know the ins and outs of the area, set a good example by being a good neighbor, and make sure they know that they're refugees (not missionaries), it can work out just fine.

Most of them are good folk, and really don't want to Kalifornicate the area.


----------

